# greys peak



## liam dunn (May 12, 2005)

just hiked greys this weekend and it looked like it would be something sick with snow. don't know if the roads close because of snow and when it opens... so any help would be awesome. also the creek/stream that ran from it looks like it would be a quick, fun run if it rises another foot... does it? thanks

liam


----------



## sj (Aug 13, 2004)

You have to ski in from the highway in the winter. Many routes after spring consodation. . sj


----------



## yetigonecrazy (May 23, 2005)

liam dunn said:


> just hiked greys this weekend and it looked like it would be something sick with snow. don't know if the roads close because of snow and when it opens... so any help would be awesome. also the creek/stream that ran from it looks like it would be a quick, fun run if it rises another foot... does it? thanks
> 
> liam


it probably does but its probably difficult to get in there at the right time. have fun takin the boat through uncharted woods!


----------

